# open day / machine polishing class?



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I seem to remember a thread a while ago by either Chris or Paul about an open day where cleaning techniques (and possibly machine polishing) could be shown to people and general meet up / chit chat.

Does this ring a bell with anyone else? Did it happen?

If not, would Paul or Chris be up for it?


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah I was going to do it then ended up with pneumonia. 

I'm more than happy to arrange something again. Maybe for the end of august? 


My initial idea wasn't machine polishing but more basic stuff as it would take me a good while to show the proper ways to use it . I could touch on it tho I suppose?


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Griffiths Detailing said:


> Yeah I was going to do it then ended up with pneumonia.
> 
> I'm more than happy to arrange something again. Maybe for the end of august?
> 
> ...


happy to team up with ya chris for a day


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

pwpro said:


> happy to team up with ya chris for a day


Cool mate!! More than happy with that!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

That sounds great. Sometime in August perhaps whilst we still have 'nice' weather? Or is that going to be too soon / holiday period?

Anything I can do to help arrange / coordinate?


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Waxstock is on this Sunday at the Ricoh Arena in Coventry. 
Well worth a look as theres a load of things to try, tutorials, traders etc.

Welcome to the Official Waxstock 2014 - The UK's First Detailing and Car Care Show | 27th July, Jaguar Exhibition Hall, Ricoh Arena, UK


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Arse. Only just saw your post Alex, that would have been great.

Chris, Paul - you up for arranging something? I can organise if you give me some dates. I also have some suggestions if you were looking for inspiration.


----------

